# 10 months, funny lessons learned.



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

hey everybody, long time no talk. its so hard moving and starting over in a new place, not on here nearly as often as i should and WANT to be.
Any way Duke our 10 month anatolian is a big beautiful boy. things I have learned!!!! we bought a nigerian dwarf goat just to start introducing him (around 16 weeks of age) he did really well does not bite or nip, he does chase sometimes( working on breaking this habit) BUT the goat we purchased for bonding Is a Male and is now in rut!!!! he won't stop trying to mate with the pup!!!!lol:hammer: so female next time for sure. more training for sure, he comes, sits and is still trying to understand OFF!


----------

